# Textbox auf Inhalt prüfen



## airmexx (30. Juni 2010)

hallo,

hab da mal eine ganz einfache frage...
ich habe eine textbox und möchte sie einfach auf deren inhalt prüfen, wenn nichts drin steht soll eine fehlermeldung kommen(msgbox)
<VB>
 If txt_name.value = " " Or txt_vorname.value = " " Or txt_berufsgruppe.value = " " Or txt_personalnummer.value = " " Then
        MsgBox ("Es müssen alle Felder ausgefüllt sein"), vbCritical
    End If
</VB>

hab schon mal so angefangen...normalerweise ist der ansatz richtig, aber es geht nicht...

danke!


----------



## tombe (30. Juni 2010)

Also ich würde es generell mal so machen:


```
If Trim(txt_name.value) = "" Or Trim(txt_vorname.value) = "" Or Trim(txt_berufsgruppe.value) = "" Or Trim(txt_personalnummer.value) = "" Then
  MsgBox ("Es müssen alle Felder ausgefüllt sein"), vbCritical
End If
```

Dadurch wird zumindest verhindert das jemand nur einfach ein Leerzeichen eingibt.

Warum es bei dir nicht geht, merkst du wenn du mal schaust was bei dir zwischen den Anführungszeichen steht! Nämlich genau ein Leerzeichen und das heißt die Abfrage trifft nur dann zu wenn im jedem der Felder ein Leerzeichen eingegeben wurde.


----------



## airmexx (1. Juli 2010)

danke für deine antwort

hab das problem jetzt so gelöst

 If Trim(Nz(Me!txt_name, "")) = "" Or Trim(Nz(Me!txt_vorname, "")) = "" Or Trim(Nz(Me!txt_berufsgruppe, "")) = "" Or Trim(Nz(Me!txt_personalnummer, "")) = "" Then
  .....
end if


----------



## Yaslaw (1. Juli 2010)

Und was ist Nz() für eine Funktion?

PS. In [code=vb]...[/code] gesetzt damit es lesbar wird. würde es so aussehen

```
If Trim(Nz(Me!txt_name, "")) = "" Or Trim(Nz(Me!txt_vorname, "")) = "" Or Trim(Nz(Me!txt_berufsgruppe, "")) = "" Or Trim(Nz(Me!txt_personalnummer, "")) = "" Then
.....
end if
```


----------



## tombe (1. Juli 2010)

Kannte ich auch nicht, aber es gibt sie tatsächlich: NZ Funktion


----------



## Yaslaw (1. Juli 2010)

Man lernt nie aus...


----------

